# gm 8.1l vs Ford Triton V-10



## routabit (Feb 24, 2004)

I am looking to purchase a Class A +35' and want to know which of the engines is best for this application.  I'm interested in maintenance, relibility, power, torque, and mileage.  I plan on mating one of these engines to the Allison trans.


----------



## Gary B (Feb 24, 2004)

gm 8.1l vs Ford Triton V-10

Hi routabit, welcome to the forum, if you want the allison tranny the only choice you have is the Workhorse chassis and the 8.1 GM, I think presently that the 8.1 many have a bit more power, but Ford is coming out with a upgraded V10 with 3 valves per cyl. which may give it a bit of an edge, it may already be in the pipeline. If your a GM man then the choice is easy, if your a Ford man then Ford is the way to go, Ford has a new upgraded tranny of their own. I've had 2 and still have a Ford 460 with the E4OD tranny and never had a single problem had 60000 mile on our 34' Bounder and have 118000 miles on our F-350 dually. Good luck with the search.   :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## routabit (Feb 24, 2004)

gm 8.1l vs Ford Triton V-10

I'm reading a lot of posts that the GM is having piston slap (morning knock) problems and burning a quart of oil every 3K miles, possibility of bad rings.  Also, mileage is less than that of the Ford v-10. I know the Allison trans would be bullit-proof.

I presently own a 2002 explorer and have had no problems with it. Haven't owned another FOrd since my 1965 Mustang! I had tradionally been a Dodge guy (4x4 and two Caravans).  Wore out the first Chevy S-10/V-6 in about 120,000 hard miles too.


----------



## Gary B (Feb 24, 2004)

gm 8.1l vs Ford Triton V-10

HI routabit, heres a site to read a little about Fords new Torqshift tranny well the link didn't work, try going to google and typing in fords new torqshift trans and you should find some articles to read. First one that came up for me was Ford announces NEW Torqshift 5 speed automatic trans. Ford designed this trans to go head to head with the Allison. Good luck with the search.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------

